# Alternative Turkey Loads



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Regarding steel: people shoot geese all the time with 2 3/4" steel loads. Shoot whatever you can find that patterns well and keep your distances reasonable. The furthest I've ever shot a turkey with any gun was probably only 30 yards. The closest was about 5 yards with my bow. I'd much rather shoot a turkey 20 yards away with some garbage loads than 60 yards away with $7/shot premium loads. JMO.

Also remember that some lands require non-toxic shot and that there is a maximum shot size allowed for turkey, #4 I think? I know #2 is too big.


----------



## MOtigerinMI (Aug 8, 2015)

If anyone finds this link and is in need of some Turkey ammo I would gladly part with some of mine. All of it is 12 ga though. Also have other types of ammo from game loads to 22LR to rifled slugs. Live in Ann Arbor area. Wouldn’t want any fellow sportsmen to go without just because they can’t find any. Please PM me.


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

I water swat ducks all the time at 40 yards with steel shot. Probably wouldn't push it that far with a turkey but I did kill my first bird with #4 steel shot.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

MOtigerinMI said:


> If anyone finds this link and is in need of some Turkey ammo I would gladly part with some of mine. All of it is 12 ga though. Also have other types of ammo from game loads to 22LR to rifled slugs. Live in Ann Arbor area. Wouldn’t want any fellow sportsmen to go without just because they can’t find any. Please PM me.


awesome gesture. you are a good person


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

my load this year, hopefully , will be the same bolt that killed one last year


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

selectcut said:


> I've had very good luck with 2-3/4" #6 Remington nitro mag shells out of my grandpas old Remington model 31. Shots are all under 40 yards for sure.


I picked up a box of remington XLR number 5 shot in 2 3/4" at dunhams last fall for $7.99 when it went on sale. That is my plan for turkeys this season. I decided I am never buying $13 boxes of 10 shells for turkey ammo again.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

The sporting shop in Edmore had turkey loads in stock today at noon.
They are limiting customers to one box, and it beats the price of Jay's. Jay's only have tungsten at 72 buck for 5 shells. I picked up 3" #6 for 19.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

My daughter shoots 1 1/8 ounce 2 3/4 in steel 4's in a 26" barrel modified choke Beretta 390. Easily tight enough to kill to 35 yards with range to spare after much patterning. Throws a better pattern than my full choke 20 with 1 1/4 ounce copper plated 6's.

This was her duck load until we patterned it and found it too tight and she switched to İC for ducks.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm up at my cabin this weekend and I found a crate full of boxes of shells in my shed. Among them were two boxes of 2.75" #4 mags and 2 boxes of Fed long range 2.75" #6s. The 6s seem to pattern better, so if my brother hunts that's what I will suggest. He may not hunt due to medical issues his wife is having.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

dang double post


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Dad in law in his 80's shot M choke AA trap loads in 7.5's and about decapitated the turkeys he shot. He actually missed a couple and was thinking it was time to quit until he realized he wasn't steady enough to take five yard shots, and had to let the pattern open a bit.


----------

